# Weekly Competition 2013-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F' U R U2 R U2
*2. *R F2 U2 F' R F' U
*3. *F U' F2 U' R2 U' F R' F2 U'
*4. *R2 U2 F R U2 F' U2 F2
*5. *U F' U2 R2 F R F R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F R B' U L2 B2 R B' L D
*2. *D2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F' R2 U R' U' B U2 L B2 U2
*3. *B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 R U B2 L2 B' F2 D' F'
*4. *L' F B' L F D R' B2 L D L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U'
*5. *R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 F D' L2 D2 R' F2 L' U' F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' L' Rw D2 Rw Fw' R2 D' B' Rw' B' D U' L' Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' B2 U' Fw2 R' D' U' R Uw2 F L Rw Fw F2 Uw2 F D' R' D
*2. *B U B' F Rw D' U R2 U2 Rw Fw Rw' F L' U' Rw D B Rw' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' Uw B Fw' F2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw
*3. *L2 Rw2 Uw' B L B' Uw L' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' Fw' D' Rw2 Fw Rw' F' U2 F U2 L' R' Uw U' Fw L' Rw' R' B' Uw' L2 U2 L U' L' R2 D'
*4. *Uw L2 R2 U F2 D2 Uw' B F' Rw' B L2 R Uw2 R2 U Rw' U' Fw' F2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Fw2 F' L D' U2 F Uw' B' Uw' R F2 U' Fw D2
*5. *Uw B Fw' R' Fw2 Uw' L Fw' F2 Rw' B2 Fw D' B F R2 B' Fw' D' Uw' Fw L' B2 U L2 Rw2 U' L' B' Fw2 Rw2 F' D2 Uw B2 U' L R' B Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' L Bw Fw2 R' B Bw' L' D2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D Lw' R' D L2 D B' Fw D' R' Bw R' Uw' Fw' L' Dw2 U2 B2 Rw Dw Uw B' Fw' R F2 Dw R U' Lw Bw' L' Dw2 Lw Bw2 Uw U B2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 F2 U2 F2 Rw' D' Dw2 U' F
*2. *Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 U Bw' L' Uw' Bw' Lw' R2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 U Bw L' Rw' F L D' Uw' U' F R Uw2 Lw R2 U Bw' Rw' B' U Rw' R2 U2 Lw Fw2 Uw Bw2 Uw Bw' L' Rw2 B L R Bw' F2 D Uw' U2 B F' Rw' Fw Lw' R2 F2
*3. *Dw Bw' Uw R Uw2 R' Uw2 Lw Rw F' D Dw' F Rw2 Dw' Bw' U2 L' Lw' D' L Lw' Bw2 D Lw2 F' L' B' Lw Dw' L Lw' Dw' Lw2 R F' L' Lw R2 Dw' L2 Rw2 F D2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Uw' L' Rw' R' Uw B' Lw B2 L Bw2 F' U2 Bw2
*4. *D2 Dw' U2 L2 Lw R' Dw' B2 F' Rw R B' Lw2 Rw' B' Bw' Fw2 L2 R2 Bw' F2 R2 U2 Lw' B Bw D2 Dw Lw' R' D2 Dw2 Fw Dw' L Lw2 Rw F L Fw2 F2 Rw R' Fw L' Lw U' R Bw' L Lw2 Bw' L' Lw Rw' R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F
*5. *F' U Bw2 D' Uw' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Dw Uw U' B2 L2 F2 Lw F L2 B' Bw' Fw2 F' L Rw' R' Fw2 Dw' F' Dw2 B' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 D' Dw' U L2 D B' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw Uw2 Bw' D2 U F2 D2 Dw2 L' Lw2 R' F' R2 Fw2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 3F' F' D' R' B2 L' 3F2 U L 2L' 3F 2U2 2B' 2F' F2 2U' 2B' 2F 3U 2L2 2R 2B2 2U' 2R' 2B2 2L' 3F 2U' B2 3R 2F' 3R 2R2 2D' L2 2B2 2L2 2D 2F 3U B2 L2 2R B 3F' F' 2U2 3R R D 2D' B 3U2 L F 2L2 U2 2R2 2D 3U' B 2F2 L' 3R B' 2D R U2 B2
*2. *3R2 2R2 U' F 2D 2U' 2L' 3F 3R2 R B' F' 2L2 2D' 3F 2F2 2L2 2B2 F 2U2 B' L 2L' 3R' 3F 2D L2 F 2D 2L2 U 3F2 R' 2F U' 3F 3R' B' 2B2 2U' U2 2R' D' 3F2 F 2L' F' 3U' 2R2 F2 D2 2B 2F L2 3R' 2D R' 3F 2F2 2D 2B2 2F' U2 3R2 B2 2L2 2B2 3F2 3R2 U
*3. *L2 B 2F' 3U F' D U' 3R' F' 2U2 3R U L' 2U2 2R' R' U2 3F' F2 2R2 B 2D' 2U 2R2 2B' F2 3R2 2R 2U' R' 2F' 3R2 R' 3U2 L' 3U2 2U2 U L 2B' 2F2 2R2 R2 D 2U' 2B' R' B R2 2B 3U' 2L 3R2 B' 2L2 2B 2R2 3U 2F2 2L2 3R' 3F 2D2 F' 2R' 2D2 R D 3F U2
*4. *D2 L' 2L U2 2B' U L2 2R2 U' 3R2 R2 3U U 3R' 3F2 F' U' 2L2 D2 3U2 2L' 3R' F2 2D' F2 L2 3U2 R2 2U F 2L2 B' 2F 2L R2 2U2 U R U2 B F2 2L2 R 3F R' 2F 2L 2D2 3R2 2F' R' 3U R2 3F2 L' 2L' 2R' R U' 2F' F D 3F' 2R 2F2 3R 3U2 R' 2D2 3R2
*5. *2R 2F R 3U 2B' 2L 2R 3U' 3F 2R R 2B 3R F2 3U' 2U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2D2 2U2 L F' 2L 2B2 2D2 L2 B 3R' 2D2 3U 3F R 2F' F' U L2 2F' R' 2B 2R' R' 3F2 L D B2 3F2 3U F 3R 3U' 2U' 2L2 B' D' L' 2R D' U2 2B2 2L2 U' R2 3U' U2 3R2 2U2 U' B2 F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 3U2 2B' 3F F L' 2L 2F' D 2R' 2B2 2F' 2L' 3R 2F R' D' F' D2 3U' B' L D 2U' 2L2 3R D2 B2 U' 2L 2U B R2 3U' 2R R2 2B' F D2 3U' 2L' 3B2 3F 3R2 2R2 3F 2L 2R 2D' 3D F2 U L' 2U 3L 2D' 2U' F 3D F 3D 3L2 3B' 2U2 L' D2 3D 3U' U2 R2 3U' 3L' 3R' 2D2 2U 3R 3B 3D B' 2B2 3B F U 2F D 2D 2U' B2 3L 2F D2 3D' 2L 3B2 3L B D' 3U L 2R2
*2. *2D B' 2D2 3L U2 B2 3L 3U' B 3D' 3R 2R 3B 2F2 2L2 3D' 3U 2U 2F 3U' 3B2 F' 2U' U 3L 3D U' 2L2 3U 2L' 2R 3F L' 2R' D 3B 3R2 F 3U2 2B' 2D2 3L' 2D2 2U' 3B2 R2 3B' 2D' B' 2F2 3D B' 2B2 3B' 3L2 2R2 U L' 2D' 3F 2R 2F2 F2 2D' 2L2 F2 2L2 2R 2D2 2U' 3L 3B' L 2L' F' 3L 2F' F2 3L 3R 3B2 3R 3D U2 3B2 2U 3R2 3F' 3D' U' 3F 3U2 B 3B 3R2 2U' 3L' 3R2 R2 F2
*3. *3D2 3B2 3F2 3R 3B' 2R 2B 3R' 2R2 B2 D2 3U' F' U F' 3L 3F' 2R' B' 2B 2D 2B 3D2 2L' 3L' 3R' 2B2 3B2 F R' 2D2 2U2 L' 2B2 2R2 2B' 3D2 2F 3L B' 2U2 U2 F2 3L2 2R 3D 2U' U 3L2 3R2 D 2D 2L2 3R2 R' 3F2 D F' 3R' 2R2 R' 3B F 3D L' 3D' 3U2 F 3R2 R' U' F 2L' 3R2 2B 2U' 2L 3U' L2 2R 2B2 F2 2L 3L2 R2 D 3U' L2 2L' 3R' 2F' L2 2R' 2U2 L' 3D 2U' 3R' 2F' 2L2
*4. *3L2 F2 L2 2L 2U2 3F F2 2L2 R2 F2 U L' 2B 3L' B' 2U R' 2F' F 2D' 3F 2D 3U 2L2 3R 3D' 3B2 3R2 B 2L' 3R' R 2B 3L 2F' D 2F 2L' R B' 2D2 3U2 3F' 2R2 R' 2D 3F D2 2B 3F' F 3L' B 3F 3U2 F 2U L 3L2 2D' 3D 2B2 L' 3R' D' 3B F2 3L2 B2 3B 3F2 2D' 3U B 3D 2F2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 3B2 R2 3B 2R' D' 2D 2R2 3D2 2F' 2D' F' 2R B' 3B 3D' B' U2 3R 3F' D'
*5. *3R 2R2 2D' 3R2 D' 3B D' 3D 2L' 3L 2D2 2U2 U' 2B 3B R2 B' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U' 3L2 F2 3R' B 3B2 3F2 R' 2D' B' 3F' L' D2 2L2 3B' 3R' R' 3B' 3D' 3F2 2L2 2U 3L2 3B2 3D 3U2 2U2 F D2 3B2 3L2 F' 2D2 3D' 2U B' 2D 3B2 L2 3D2 3R2 2D 2R D 3D 3R2 2B2 2F' F2 D 2B 3F' 3L 2D' 3R2 2D U' 2B 3F 2F' 2R' 3B L' 3U2 B2 3F 3U 2L' 2B' 2L2 U' 2R 2U2 3B 2D' L' 2U B' 3B 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F2 U R2 U R' U
*2. *U R' U' F2 U R U2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F U L R B L2 B2 R' D2
*2. *R' D L2 F' D R' B' R F2 L' D B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
*3. *F2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 L U' B D2 F' R2 D U' F' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R F2 U B2 D L2 Rw D F L F L2 B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw Fw' U2 F2 R2 D' B F' Rw' B D' L2 Fw D2 U2 Fw' F U Fw F Rw2 R'
*2. *Uw' B' Fw2 U' L2 D U' B' L F2 R F L B' F' R2 Fw' F Uw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw2 L R B' R' Uw F' U2 L' D2 B' Uw2 B' F2 L2 B2 R U2
*3. *D' B R D' Uw2 B U2 R2 B Fw F Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Uw L Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 U2 R' B D U' R' Fw L R Fw Uw2 Fw U' B' F' L2 Fw D Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F2 Lw2 Dw Fw U' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw U' L2 Bw' D2 U B' D' Uw Lw2 R' Bw' Uw2 Fw Dw U' B' Lw' R' B U' R2 Dw' L2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw D B Dw Bw Lw2 B2 D R' D2 B Fw2 L B' Dw' Uw L2 D' L' Bw' U2
*2. *D Dw2 Fw' F Lw Bw R2 Fw Rw' Fw' R' Fw L' Lw2 F2 D Uw' L' Rw2 Dw B' Bw2 Uw2 B Bw' F' Lw' F' U' Lw' Dw2 Lw F2 L' Rw' R2 Uw U2 B Fw D' Uw B' Dw' Uw' Lw Rw' D2 Dw' Bw Rw D2 U2 L Fw2 D Dw L R B2
*3. *Rw' B2 Lw Rw2 D' R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L B2 Lw' D' Dw Uw' Bw Fw' Lw2 Dw B Fw' U R Fw Dw Bw R F2 D2 Dw Uw Fw U' F' Dw Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 R' Dw' Uw' L2 Dw B2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Bw' R D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 2L' U 3F2 U2 F 3U' 3R' U2 2R2 3U2 3R 2D2 F' 3U' R 2U B2 3F U R' D' 2F2 L 2B 2R2 2B2 2U2 B' D 3U' L' D2 3U 2R' 2B' 2F2 F' 2U 2B' 3F 2U 3R2 2U B 2B' 3F' 2F' F2 D2 2L2 2R 2B F' 2R R 3U2 U 2R 2U' B2 2B 3F2 R B' 2D' F' U2 L2 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 2R2 3D 2B2 R2 B 3U 2U2 2F2 3U 2U2 U 2B' 2L2 2D' 2B D L2 2F 2D' 3U L 2U' 3B' F2 U 2L' B 2D' 3D 2U U L' 3L2 2R2 R' 2D 2U' 2B 2F' 3D' L' R' 3B2 3F 2F' L R' 3D2 3R R' 2D' F' L 3R' R 2B2 D' B2 3B 2R2 2F2 U2 2F U2 3R' 3B 2R' 2U2 B 3F' U' 3R 3B2 U2 3F' U' 2B 3U' 3L D 3R' 3B 2F 3R2 2D2 3B2 3F2 2F 3L' 2R 3B' 3F2 2D 2U 2L2 3B 2F2 U 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R F R U' B F R' D F2 U'
*2. *U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 F' U L U' B' F2 D' R2 U' F
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L' B U L' U R' U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2
*4. *U2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R B F2 D' F2 L2 R' B L B F'
*5. *D B L' U' B2 D2 R' B2 L D' F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' D' B2
*6. *R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 L' R B' U' L' D2 R' D' L U' B2 U'
*7. *R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 B' D U L F U' B F2
*8. *U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B D' L B R2 F' U'
*9. *B' U L2 B' R' D R' B U' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2
*10. *F2 U L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' R' F L R U2 F L' D2 R2 U
*11. *U' F U B' D2 R2 B R L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2
*12. *F2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' L F' L2 R' F' L U2 F' D' R'
*13. *B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' U F2 R2 U' L' D' R B2
*14. *B2 U L2 F L' D R' B' L F' D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U'
*15. *B U2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 D2 L2 B L D' U R' D2 B' U L2 R B
*16. *B' D2 R' D' L U B2 U' F R F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2
*17. *F2 U R' L U' D2 L' B' R2 L' B' L2 D2 B D2 B R2 F' R2 U2 B'
*18. *B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' B R2 D L2 D' B2
*19. *U' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 L' D' R' B U B R2 B L R'
*20. *F' U R' L U' D B L2 F2 U' B D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2
*21. *R2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 L R2 D2 R D L B U2 R2 B' F' R U R
*22. *L2 U2 B2 F U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F' R' F R D' U2 R D' B2 D2 F'
*23. *B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L' F' R D' B R2 U' L
*24. *U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L D' U R2 U2 B' R' U R2 U'
*25. *U' R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U R2 B2 R' D F' U L' F' U2 R B2 F2
*26. *U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F L' U F U2 B' R' D F
*27. *L2 F L U F2 B L U B R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L B2 U2 L'
*28. *D2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U F' D' L B2 D' R' D' L' U' B'
*29. *D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' D F2 R2 D2 F L'
*30. *L' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 U' L' R U B D' L' U2 B2 L'
*31. *F2 L' D L U' R' B2 L U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 F2
*32. *F2 U' D' L2 B L2 D' F R L' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2
*33. *F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 U' L F U B2 F' L' R2
*34. *F' R2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D U2 R' D F L' U L2 B' D2
*35. *D L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U' R F' L' B' L' F2 R' B'
*36. *R2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' B F U2 R' B U R' D F
*37. *L2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 U B' D U' B R B D2 R D' R
*38. *B' U' L2 F2 D' L U R' L' F R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2
*39. *F L B' U2 L2 B U R2 L' D' R2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 B' U2 R2 F'
*40. *F2 D' R' B R' L F2 U R B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B D' R2 U' L' U' B' U2 R U
*2. *F2 R' F2 D' R U' R F D B U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2
*3. *R' F D2 R F2 B' U' B2 D F2 L B2 R U2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 R
*4. *D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R B' L D2 F2 D F R D B'
*5. *B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L B F U' R B L' F2 R2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B R' B' L B' F D' U2 R' F
*2. *R' F' R D B R2 D2 L' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R D2 B L' B2 U2 L' U' F2 D
*4. *F2 D2 F' D' R' F' L F2 B' R' U2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 L U2 L2 F2
*5. *L2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' R B2 R D2 U F' L' R' B F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F L2 D' R D' R2 F2 L B D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2
*2. *D F' R' L U2 B D L2 F' L U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 D
*3. *R2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 F2 D' L' B' U F D2 F' D R' U
*4. *L2 D2 F' B' R' F2 L F' D L B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L U2
*5. *R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L B D B D' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U B F D2 U' F' R' D R2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R' F2 U2 R F R2 U
*3. *R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F D L U' R' F2 U' B' L R'
*4. *Fw2 R2 U2 F2 L2 Uw2 U L2 Rw U L' R2 Uw2 U' F' R2 D Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 L' Fw' F' Rw' F L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B' Fw2 F2 U' Fw' F2 D' L' Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U R' U2 F R F2 R'
*3. *R2 D F2 R2 D U L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B L' F2 R' B D' U2 L B U2
*4. *F2 D U' L Fw' F2 L' Uw' B' U' B L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw L' Rw2 B Fw2 F D' B F D Rw2 D' R Uw' U' Rw' B' Fw' F' Rw2 D2 U B2 F' R
*5. *Fw' F' U L B2 Dw2 L Lw Rw' Dw2 Fw' R' Bw Fw F D' Dw2 Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 F R' D' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D Uw F' L2 Dw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw2 F' Rw' D' Dw' U F' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R D' Lw Rw B2 Uw' U' Fw2 U' B' Fw D' Rw' B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L B' U L U B L' R u'
*2. *R' U' B' L' R' L' R U' r u
*3. *L' R U L U R U l r' b u
*4. *U R' L B' U R B' R U l' b
*5. *U B R' L' U R L R l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, 6)
*3. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D U' D R D' L R U'
*2. *R D R' U' D U R' D
*3. *U R' D' U' L' D' R L'
*4. *U D L U' R L' U' R
*5. *L D L D' R U R' U D'


----------



## mande (Mar 19, 2013)

3x3 MultiBLD: 10/11 (48:36[33:01]) = 9 points
My first attempt at 7+ cubes after switching to OP corners for multi 
The cube which was a DNF popped (3 pieces) just 3-4 moves before the cube was solved


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 19, 2013)

3x3:
*
Average: 26.75*

24.98 
28.32 
26.95 
23.29 
29.61 

Yay! Very pleased with myself. No sup-30s! (last one was a close shave )


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 19, 2013)

*2x2* - 7.27, (7.42), 6.15, (4.51), 7.12 = *6.85*
*3x3* - 18.86, 20.15, (16.52), (21.51), 19.37 = *19.46*
*4x4* - 1:37.36, 1:33.50, (1:30.73), (1:49.27), 1:34.08 = *1:34.98*
*5x5* - 3:10.83, 2:55.80, 2:50.28, (2:48.44), (3:32.10) = *2:58.97*
*2x2 BLD* - 34.84, 51.74, 1:10.70 = *34.84*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* - *2/3 (25:48)*
*OH* - (39.28), 44.64, (55.26), 42.46, 52.03 = *46.38*
*Feet* - (3:24.96), 2:39.45, 2:35.52, (2:23.87), 2:24.33 = *2:33.10*
*MTS* - 4:06.06, (2:12.97), 3:14.20, 3:25.83, (5:25.21) = *3:35.36*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:19.39*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:40.73*
*Pyraminx* - 12.85, (22.37), 13.97, 13.46, (9.92) = *13.43*
*Skewb* - (1:23.43), 59.78, 1:10.92, (46.68), 51.01 = *1:00.57*
*FMC* - *62*


Spoiler



Scramble - D2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U B F D2 U' F' R' D R2 F2
L F' D' F2 B' - Cross (5)
U' B' F U2 F' U F U' F' - First Pair (9)
B U2 B' R U2 R' - Second Pair (6)
L U L' B U2 B' U B U' B' - Third Pair (10)
U' L U L' U2 B' U B - Fourth Pair (8)
L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R - OLL (11)
U R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B' - PLL (13)



I got a J(a) perm on ALL FIVE feet solves.. what are the chances of that?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 14.68 (15.34) (8.73) 9.59 11.19 = *11.82*
*3X3X3*: (21.50) 29.75 22.23 26.22 (30.36) = *26.07*
*4X4X4*: (3:27.70) (4:41.27) 3:54.02 3:45.59 4:08.70 = *3:56.10*
*5X5X5*: (18:36.56) DFN DFN DFN DFN = *DNF*

*3X3X3* Fewest moves = *62*


Spoiler



Scramble : D2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U B F D2 U' F' R' D R2 F2

D U2 R U' F2 D B L' D // Very promising start 9 moves 2 X 2 X 2 block with litte extentions
F' L' F U2 // x-cross
L B' L B - L' D L B'
L' B L B' L B L' B'
L2 U L' U' L U L' U' // wow that sucked.. way too many moves..
OLL 11 moves
Pll 14 moves (T-perm)

62 in total.. Yuk


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 21, 2013)

2x2: 6.67, 6.89, (4.14), (7.04), 6.49 = 6.68

3x3: 17.55, 18.00, 13.72, (18.30), (12.45) = 16.77

4x4: (59.74), (1:29.42), 1:12.89, 1:18.65, 1:03.65 = 1:11.73

5x5: 3:30.52, (3:01.48), (3:43.01), 3:42.25, 3:36.94 = 3:36.57

2-3-4 relay: 1:50.10

2-3-4-5 relay: 4:54.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2013)

This weeks *5x5 BLD*

@Mike: Youv'e really gotten some very good 5x5 solves lately. 
Though I managed to get good solves I am well behind.

@Tomoaki: Do you reorient centers on 5x5? Both Mike and I 
considered scramble nr 2 as easy and I think particularly the centers.
You say that the centers were hard. If you don't reorient you'll learn it
in five minutes . The problem is (I think) not to spend too much time
on reorienting to find the 'optimal' orientation. Earlier I often spent 
more than a minute on reorientation, now I just go for the best I find
in 10-15 seconds. If nothing seems particularly good I choose no reorientation
at all.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 22, 2013)

4BLD: DNF (14:37.12), DNF (11:54.57), DNS

2nd solve messed up by lock up during r2... did r instead of r2...


----------



## aisukuriimu (Mar 23, 2013)

3x3x3: 1:26.53, 1:21.09, (1:20.34), 1:20.40, (2:03.77) = 1:22.67
2x2x2: 47.47, (16.07), 26.81, (1:24.55), 47.61 = 40.63


----------



## Dene (Mar 24, 2013)

*3x3:* 17.59, 18.23, 15.70, (22.53), (13.86) = 17.17
*4x4:* 1:02.04, 1:07.14, (1:09.59), (55.94), 1:04.47 = 1:04.55
*5x5:* 1:40.45, 1:43.86, 1:41.68, (1:57.62), (1:38.74) = 1:42.00
*6x6:* 3:25.38, 3:23.65, 3:44.24, (2:57.24), (4:16.37) = 3:31.09
*7x7:* 5:36.73, 5:25.56, (5:11.44), 5:12.14, (5:40.16) = 5:24.81
*OH:* (34.84), 31.99, 28.78, (26.20), 30.55 = 30.44
*Megaminx:* (2:14.05), 2:02.51, (1:54.27), 2:13.19, 2:09.89 = 2:08.53
*Pyraminx:* 17.70, 11.57, (9.33), 11.88, (28.76) = 13.72
*Square-1:* 40.66, (DNF), 37.44, 29.35, (24.29) = 35.82


----------



## DuLe (Mar 24, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 4.98, 5.34, (DNF), 6.46, (4.55) = *5.59*
*3x3x3:* 17.32, 18.55, 18.52, (DNF), (16.86) = *18.13*
*4x4x4:* (1:57.85), 1:37.43, 1:30.50, (1:20.09), 1:33.43 = *1:33.79*
*5x5x5:* 3:15.24, (3:03.78), (4:00.55), 3:17.51, 3:19.84 = *3:17.53*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:38.66, (4:02.15), (4:33.59) = *3:38.66*
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.05, 48.06, (1:01.63), 56.07, (43.59) = *52.39*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:23.78, (2:42.99), (3:31.45), 3:12.40, 3:22.93 = *3:19.70*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:22.09, 1:18.03, (1:22.26), (1:03.76), 1:18.11 = *1:19.41*
*3x3x3 FM:* *41*
*2+3+4:* *2:09.20*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:59.26*
*Magic:* 5.22, (6.13), 5.08, (4.93), 5.56 = *5.29*
*Master Magic:* 10.11, (9.48), 10.15, (11.33), 10.72 = *10.33*
*Megaminx:* (3:34.67), 3:28.68, (3:18.76), 3:32.07, 3:30.76 = *3:30.50*
*Pyraminx:* (10.01), 7.11, 8.21, 7.07, (6.53) = *7.46*


----------



## gunner (Mar 25, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.43, 5.91, (4.07), (6.25), 4.92 = 5.42
*3x3:* 15.08, (13.19), 14.75, (18.49), 15.92 = 15.25
*4x4:* 1:04.05, (57.17), (1:10.82), 57.95, 58.54 = 1:00.18
*2-4 Relay:* 1:30.66
*Megaminx:* 1:40.41, 1:49.69, (1:37.59), (1:51.61), 1:43.89 = 1:44.66
*Pyraminx:* 9.98, (7.91), 9.93, 11.64, (14.56) = 10.52


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

3x3:
1. 24.28
2. (22.58)
3. 24.49
4. (29.80)
5. 26.28

ao5: 25.02

2x2:
1. 6.27
2. (5.10)
3. 6.93
4. (7.54)
5. 6.79

ao5: 6.66

3x3 OH:

1. 1:22.25
2. (1:32.68)
3. 1:17.66 (PB)
4. (1:16.26) (PB again yeah)
5. 1:17.60

ao5: 1:19.17


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> This weeks *5x5 BLD*
> 
> @Mike: Youv'e really gotten some very good 5x5 solves lately.
> Though I managed to get good solves I am well behind.



Thanks. I think I really got a little faster - perhaps partially from resting at it, and perhaps partially from practice on my "big project" that I've told you about.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 26, 2013)

Results: congrats to antoine, riley and zaki

*2x2x2*(31)

 3.42 antoineccantin
 3.62 Maxelino
 3.69 Kesava Kirupa
 3.71 cuberkid10
 3.88 Jaycee
 4.08 riley
 4.72 FinnGamer
 4.93 yuxuibbs
 5.23 zaki
 5.42 gunner
 5.42 janelle
 5.59 DuLe
 5.88 Iggy
 5.89 googlebleh
 5.98 bacyril
 6.01 kalyk
 6.29 Alcuber
 6.66 TopCuber
 6.68 khoavo12
 6.85 DuffyEdge
 7.01 blairubik
 7.38 Schmidt
 7.58 bh13
 7.74 Mikel
 8.68 Gordon
 8.84 SweetSolver
 8.97 cxinlee
 11.59 DodusNet
 11.82 MarcelP
 17.97 MatsBergsten
 40.63 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.72 antoineccantin
 9.78 KCuber
 11.10 riley
 11.36 Lapinsavant
 12.26 uvafan
 12.27 cuberkid10
 12.34 Kesava Kirupa
 13.32 FinnGamer
 13.81 yuxuibbs
 13.99 Iggy
 14.10 henrik
 14.37 googlebleh
 15.25 gunner
 15.41 Jaycee
 15.73 zaki
 16.42 khoavo12
 17.17 Dene
 17.27 janelle
 18.13 DuLe
 18.80 cxinlee
 18.81 blairubik
 18.94 eggseller
 19.05 bacyril
 19.46 DuffyEdge
 22.14 Mikel
 23.39 Schmidt
 25.02 TopCuber
 25.08 lemakk
 26.07 MarcelP
 26.44 Alcuber
 26.75 kunparekh18
 27.04 bh13
 28.72 Gordon
 31.26 MatsBergsten
 40.32 DodusNet
 1:22.67 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(25)

 45.87 antoineccantin
 47.77 Lapinsavant
 50.11 riley
 50.32 zaki
 56.64 cuberkid10
 56.64 henrik
 59.81 googlebleh
 1:00.18 gunner
 1:01.12 FinnGamer
 1:04.55 Dene
 1:07.92 Iggy
 1:11.58 bacyril
 1:11.73 khoavo12
 1:14.57 Jaycee
 1:16.46 yuxuibbs
 1:21.50 Mikel
 1:33.79 DuLe
 1:34.98 DuffyEdge
 1:36.45 bh13
 1:38.59 blairubik
 2:05.61 Schmidt
 2:33.14 MatsBergsten
 3:32.42 DodusNet
 3:53.05 Gordon
 3:56.10 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:27.88 antoineccantin
 1:32.19 zaki
 1:42.00 Dene
 2:03.67 FinnGamer
 2:03.70 Iggy
 2:11.15 bacyril
 2:15.33 googlebleh
 2:37.94 yuxuibbs
 2:58.97 DuffyEdge
 3:01.57 janelle
 3:05.60 Jaycee
 3:17.53 DuLe
 3:36.57 khoavo12
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:57.68 zaki
 3:13.63 antoineccantin
 3:31.09 Dene
 3:49.00 bacyril
 3:52.23 Lapinsavant
 4:27.47 googlebleh
 4:56.70 yuxuibbs
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:18.68 zaki
 5:10.35 bacyril
 5:24.81 Dene
11:01.72 MichaelErskine
 DNF antoineccantin
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 14.33 antoineccantin
 19.98 henrik
 24.12 janelle
 24.20 Lapinsavant
 24.56 riley
 24.66 yuxuibbs
 28.20 zaki
 30.44 Dene
 30.76 googlebleh
 32.60 Jaycee
 34.62 FinnGamer
 34.79 Iggy
 35.73 eggseller
 36.29 Mikel
 46.38 DuffyEdge
 49.58 blairubik
 52.39 DuLe
 53.82 Schmidt
 1:03.30 DodusNet
 1:08.26 bacyril
 1:19.17 TopCuber
 1:21.56 bh13
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 50.91 antoineccantin
 2:33.10 DuffyEdge
 3:19.70 DuLe
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.21 riley
 19.55 Jaycee
 23.12 MatsBergsten
 27.15 Iggy
 34.34 Mikel
 34.84 DuffyEdge
 34.99 googlebleh
 37.22 Schmidt
 42.98 blairubik
 50.25 bh13
 50.37 antoineccantin
 2:19.66 janelle
 3:10.04 Gordon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 38.23 riley
 59.95 eggseller
 1:05.08 Iggy
 1:14.00 Mikel
 1:27.04 MatsBergsten
 1:29.30 blairubik
 1:39.08 okayama
 2:12.45 Jaycee
 3:38.66 DuLe
 4:24.93 bacyril
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:49.83 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
 DNF okayama
 DNF Cubenovice
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

11:56.06 Mike Hughey
12:33.04 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/11 (48:36)  mande
9/10 (41:30)  MatsBergsten
10/12 (43:16)  riley
2/2 ( 8:33)  Jaycee
2/2 (14:43)  bacyril
4/7 ( 1:00)  antoineccantin
2/3 (25:48)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:05.99 bacyril
 1:19.41 DuLe
 3:35.36 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:13.57 riley
 1:13.61 zaki
 1:15.96 FinnGamer
 1:20.99 cuberkid10
 1:27.22 googlebleh
 1:30.66 gunner
 1:30.87 yuxuibbs
 1:38.79 Iggy
 1:42.66 Jaycee
 1:50.10 khoavo12
 1:56.69 bacyril
 2:02.00 Mikel
 2:09.20 DuLe
 2:09.66 bh13
 2:19.39 DuffyEdge
 2:19.79 blairubik
 3:08.41 Schmidt
 3:36.33 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:57.78 zaki
 3:43.76 googlebleh
 3:50.32 FinnGamer
 4:21.43 bacyril
 4:38.44 Jaycee
 4:40.73 DuffyEdge
 4:52.86 blairubik
 4:54.55 khoavo12
 4:55.47 yuxuibbs
 5:59.26 DuLe
*Magic*(5)

 1.06 SweetSolver
 1.15 yuxuibbs
 1.60 janelle
 1.85 Mikel
 5.29 DuLe
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.71 Mikel
 4.37 yuxuibbs
 10.33 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 26.74 Schmidt
 1:00.57 DuffyEdge
*Clock*(4)

 10.82 Perff
 10.96 Iggy
 12.46 zaki
 23.12 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.86 Maxelino
 5.82 Iggy
 6.82 cuberkid10
 6.90 ickathu
 7.07 Alcuber
 7.46 DuLe
 7.73 bacyril
 7.78 antoineccantin
 8.82 zaki
 9.23 riley
 10.52 gunner
 10.55 bh13
 12.61 yuxuibbs
 13.38 DodusNet
 13.43 DuffyEdge
 13.72 Dene
 15.48 Schmidt
 16.47 janelle
 16.58 Speedcuby
 16.92 SweetSolver
 18.56 Mikel
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:00.15 Divineskulls
 1:12.96 antoineccantin
 1:29.34 riley
 1:44.66 gunner
 1:48.05 bacyril
 1:57.21 zaki
 1:58.89 Iggy
 2:08.53 Dene
 3:08.15 yuxuibbs
 3:30.50 DuLe
 DNF Mikel
*Square-1*(6)

 23.44 kalyk
 30.98 lemakk
 35.82 Dene
 36.95 bacyril
 44.55 janelle
 1:42.00 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

32 okayama
41 DuLe
56 bh13
62 MarcelP
62 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

229 antoineccantin
226 riley
201 zaki
179 Iggy
177 bacyril
158 yuxuibbs
155 Jaycee
149 DuLe
149 googlebleh
142 FinnGamer
141 DuffyEdge
127 cuberkid10
125 Dene
113 gunner
112 MatsBergsten
109 Mikel
102 janelle
102 Lapinsavant
85 blairubik
81 khoavo12
79 henrik
75 Schmidt
74 bh13
64 Kesava Kirupa
55 Maxelino
48 eggseller
46 Alcuber
39 MarcelP
38 KCuber
36 DodusNet
35 TopCuber
35 uvafan
32 mande
28 okayama
28 kalyk
27 cxinlee
26 Gordon
21 lemakk
20 ickathu
18 SweetSolver
15 Divineskulls
13 Mike Hughey
9 kunparekh18
9 MichaelErskine
7 aisukuriimu
6 Perff
5 Speedcuby
1 Cubenovice


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay, I won


----------

